# Conectar parlantes al altavoz interno de la PC



## javimax (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola, mi intención es amplificar los sonidos del altavoz interno de la computadora.
Tengo una máquina vieja, que no tiene placa de sonido y solo tiene MS-DOS. Necesito que los sonidos del altavoz que ya vienen con la PC, sean mas fuertes. ¿Se pueden conectar otros parlantes para aumentar el volumen o que puedo hacer?
Desde ya MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## farzy (Ene 30, 2007)

seria bueno una foto, pero si dices que tiene una bocina interna, o por lo menos sabes de donde proviene el audio creo que solo bastaria con un amplificador de audio, en uno de los foros hay muchos circuitos para armar.


----------



## javimax (Ene 30, 2007)

Te agradezco mucho la rápida respuesta. La verdad es que de electrónica no entiendo nada, lo unico que sé es que dentro de la PC hay un pequeño parlantito unio a la fuente de alimentacion por dos cablecitos. Yo probé con parlantes externos; le corté las puntas a todos los cables y puse los parlantes externos (esos que tienen control de volumen) y funcionó bien (un poco mas fuerte el volumen) pero necesito MAS volumen.
Espero haber sido claro, aunque no lo creo ya que de estos temas no se nada.
nuevamente de agradezco.
Saludos


----------



## farzy (Ene 30, 2007)

pues entonces solo necesitas un amplificador de audio, bien podria ser el TDA2003, solo busca en google y encontraras muchos diagramas faciles de armar, o bien algunos de los compañeros del foro te pueden dar mas ideas


----------

